# Is there any companies still manufacturing a .357 1911 pistol?



## Ladykiller (Jul 22, 2000)

Does anyone know if there are any companies still manufacturing a .357 magnum or .38 special in the 1911 style autoloading pistol? I know some companies used to make it, but I don't know of any currently. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## HUNT'NUF2 (Jul 18, 2000)

Not exactly 1911 styling, but Desert Eagle makes an auto loading .357.


------------------
Joel


----------



## Pat Eddinger (Oct 21, 2000)

Lady killer,
I'm not sure if you are referring to the .38spl wadcutter conversions done for bullseye shooters back in the day(60's-70's),
or possibly the .38 super?There also was a 38-45 hard head which is a 45acp necked down to .38(.357).The .357 mag cartridge is too long for the std.1911 so possibly you are thinking of the Grizzly LAR that is a 1911 on steroids?
Currently the .38 super is available in a 1911 from sprinfield armoury,as well as conversions to 9X23,and 9mm Largo.
Have you considered a 10mm for GP carry and hunting as well? It's a hot cartridge,That is much more viable for whacking deer.
Cheers!Pat


----------



## Ladykiller (Jul 22, 2000)

Soory guys, I know that one used to be made. I guess no more.


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

Ladykiller;
I think the firearm that you are refering to is the Coonan arms. It was a 8 or 9 shot .357 mag that came in a 1911 style package. They came out sometime in the early to mid 1980's, and I am not sure what happened to them--they probably went the way of the automag pistol. I'll check my sources when I get some time and see what I can dig up for you.


----------



## RealDcoy (Jan 17, 2000)

Mr. 16 is correct about Coonan arms making a .357 1911a1 pistol.

Coonan arms had filed for bankruptcy back in '94, and then was bought by somebody else. That company AND Coonan arms were then dissolved a couple years later.

Maybe you can find one in the secondary market. 

How about finding one in the new .357sig caliber?


----------



## Pat Eddinger (Oct 21, 2000)

Ladykiller,
I don't mean to argue with your recollection,just trying to help you out.
The SAAMI OAL for .357 is 1.590
The magazine well in 1911's and their clones of normal size is about 1.400 nominal.
from back of mag well to front strap surface is 1.445 nominal,based on an average of my Colt,Kimber and 2 I have in the store.
Unless a larger frame was used the .357mag in a 1911 isn't possible.
Are you possibly thinking of the .357Sig?
The .38spl wadcutter conversions were common for a while,but only low pressure wadcutter loads could be used.Although quite accurate,they have fallen on the wayside due to the .45ACP being as,if not more, accurate for two stages of the three gun event,and reliability problems with feeding the rimmed case,was a pain for the 'smith to overcome.The guy's like Frank Pachmayr did them by the thousands,and their conversions were works of art.
I'll do some digging to make sure,but I really think your memory is of a supersized 1911 or 1911 based "Other" pistol.
Good luck in the quest either way!Pat


----------



## RealDcoy (Jan 17, 2000)

Pat is also correct on his numbers.

The Coonan 1911 has a lengthened grip and a "proprietary" magazine. I would think that you would have a hard time finding extra magazines for this pistol. 

Here is a link for some info regarding the pistol:
www.members.tripod.com/~Slippery_Jim/Auto-Pistols/Coonan_357.htm 

Good luck.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

HUNT'NUF2 has the right idea, they don't look at all like a 1911, but Desert Eagles are well made, reliable, and accurate. The only downside to them is that they are expensive.


----------



## Ladykiller (Jul 22, 2000)

I know all about the .357 DE, that is not what I wanted. I wanted something smaller for a concealed weapon, but still packed alot of wallop. The only thing I want is the 1911 style .357magnum or .38special.


----------



## Pat Eddinger (Oct 21, 2000)

Ladykiller,
The 1911A1 platform is without a doubt the best defensive pistol ever designed,and has the been there and done that,got the trophy and medals to prove it,reputation that no other hangun can come close to.I love 'em!
Nothing else feels right,and honestly I don't care if they did.I ain't switching.There's a certain "comfort" of knowing that no matter what transpires the old battle axe will do it's thing when asked to.
Now...lets get you something that is available in a 1911A1 std. frame that you will be able to find parts,grips,sights,and ammo for without scouring the countryside.
You like the .357 mag ballistics right?
The .38 Super is comparable as it launches a 125gr bullet at 1300+ FPS,and the bullet dia is .355(.002 smaller than the .357,but I'm sure your target wont notice)dia.
The .38 Super in a 1911 is available from Springfield armoury in several models,with lots of options,and you can dress it up as you like with aftermarket tweaks if you wish.
9mmParabellum is also available to compare well with the .38spl. in a 1911.Used models from Colt are on the market,as well as a few from Sprinfield trickle out now and again.
Don't forget the grand daddy and in my opinion the best cartridge for personal defence,the .45acp.
200gr .452dia at 1000fps is just wicked.
230gr .452dia at 930fps will flat stop anything that needs stopping,and if it dosn't you should have known to bring a rifle.
The statistics based upon one shot stops in actual shootings rate the .45acp in the top 3 currently,and it has always been there.
Recoil is controllable with training,even for the less stout amoung us.
Accuracy is second to none in a tuned pistol,and better than 90% of the new plastic wonder pistols.
the 1911 shooting .45acp OWNS camp perry,and several of the practical shooting competitions.
The .38Super is also highly rated,and has a small following in the practical shooting sports.
From here it just gets wierd with wildcat cartridges and custom pistol work.
Hotrodded .38 Supers with a fully supported chamber are just viscous,at times developing velocity's in excess of 1500fps safely.
Thats as close to .357 one can get,and with the bonus of not having that case rim eating magazine space and raising questions of feed reliability when things go ugly.
Good luck to ya!Pat


----------

